# Chilled water pump head calculation



## Atatri (31 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اخواني اقدم لكم CHILLED WATER PUMP HEAD CALCULATION

ارجو الاستفادة ونشرها حتى تعم الفائدة ان شاء الله


و شكراا... :20:​وهاد رابط التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/file/g1oamnng5on/hydrolic calculation.rar​


----------



## magdygamal_8 (31 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الملف الرائع حيث أنة مثال واضح جدا مع رسم واضح وسهل فهمة وتطبيقة ومجهود رائع من مهندس ممتاز


----------



## mohamed mech (31 مايو 2010)

تسلم ايدك
عضو متميز و صاحب مواضيع مميزة 
و تستحق كل التقدير


----------



## aati badri (31 مايو 2010)

*تسلم ايدك*
*عضو متميز و صاحب مواضيع مميزة *
*و تستحق كل التقدير:28::20:*​


----------



## mohamed mech (31 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *عضو متميز و صاحب مواضيع مميزة *
> 
> *و تستحق كل التقدير:28::20:*​





ايه ده يا استاذ
صدى صوت ده
 و لا غش
و لا كسل
و لا حب​


----------



## hamadalx (31 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير................... بس إذا سمحتوا ممكن حد من الأخوة الأعضاء اللى نزله الملف يرفعه على أى سيرفر تانى ... تقريبا فى مشكلة معايا... وشكرا


----------



## aati badri (31 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> ايه ده يا استاذ
> صدى صوت ده
> و لا غش
> و لا كسل
> و لا حب[/center]


 و لا حب 
و لا حبو لا حبو لا حبو لا حب
و لا حبو لا حب
و لا حب
و لا حب 
و لا حبو لا حبو لا حبو لا حب
و لا حبو لا حب
و لا حب


----------



## aati badri (31 مايو 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير................... بس إذا سمحتوا ممكن حد من الأخوة الأعضاء اللى نزله الملف يرفعه على أى سيرفر تانى ... تقريبا فى مشكلة معايا... وشكرا


 اخبارك يا هندسة


----------



## mohamed mech (31 مايو 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير................... بس إذا سمحتوا ممكن حد من الأخوة الأعضاء اللى نزله الملف يرفعه على أى سيرفر تانى ... تقريبا فى مشكلة معايا... وشكرا


 
فى المرفقات ي جميل

و نروح نشوف الراجل الحبيب اللى فى المشاركة اللى فوق


----------



## mohamed mech (31 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> و لا حب
> و لا حبو لا حبو لا حبو لا حب
> و لا حبو لا حب
> و لا حب
> ...


 
اه لو الجماعة شافو المشاركة ده
مش هتشوفنى على النت تانى


----------



## محمد يس (31 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Atatri (1 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير و شكرا ع الردود الجميلة


----------



## abo .saqr (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## برنس العرب (2 يونيو 2010)

سلمت الايااااادي


----------



## اسامة اشرى (2 يونيو 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (27 فبراير 2011)

جد جد مشكور وبارك الله فيك جد جد مشكور وبارك الله فيك جد جد مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل البرعى (1 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (1 مارس 2011)

جااااااااري التحميل 

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## pora (2 مارس 2011)

اسمحلى اسجل اعجابى ربنا يكرمك


----------



## safa aldin (13 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goor20 (13 مايو 2011)

god bless u


----------



## samy m (12 يونيو 2011)

تسلم ايديك يا هندسة ...مجهود اكتر من رااااائع...........عبقرى يا باشا


----------



## mboschi (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير ونرجوا من أصحاب المعرفة أن لايبخلوا علينا بكل ماهو جديد لديهم

:15:


----------



## gaber osman (13 يونيو 2011)

اللة ينور يا باشا


----------



## نتانجن (10 ديسمبر 2012)

فيه مشكلة في الرابط


----------



## abdly (9 يوليو 2014)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## agordat1977 (9 يوليو 2014)

ايه الجمال ده بارك الله فيك و زادك علما و رفعة و متشوقين للمزيد


----------



## البراء سامح (10 يوليو 2014)

مشكور بس الرابط مش شغال


----------



## البراء سامح (10 يوليو 2014)

؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## yehia mohsen (17 يناير 2015)

المهندس mohamed mech رافعها في الملفات المرفقه


----------



## yehia mohsen (17 يناير 2015)

البراء سامح قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟



المهندس محمد رافعها في الملفات المرفقه


----------

